# autoCAD 2004 mechanical...



## Creech (8. Juli 2003)

... ja genau dafür such ich ein Tutorial. Am besten von Grund auf ("Wie zeichne ich eine Linie 5cm lang.")


----------



## zenga (11. Juli 2003)

> ... ja genau dafür such ich ein Tutorial. Am besten von Grund auf ("Wie zeichne ich eine Linie 5cm lang.")



uhh, hat der Hund das Handbuch gefressen ?  
bei mut.de gibts unter Leseecke ein Autocad 200 LT Kompendium zum onlinelesen, könnte vielleicht helfen.
Und bei cad.de gibts nen Mechanical Unterforum.

mfg


----------

